# Vectra C door wetsand (key and nail mark removal)



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

I spent a happy hour this morning sorting out the door of our Vectra, and would welcome any feedback and criticism - constructive or otherwise!

I´ve detailed the process of removing the handle etc in case any Vectra owners want to use this as a guide.

So, here´s what we´re looking at. A very untidy door handle with nail/key marks, this vehicle is 6 yrs old and has lead a hard life prior to us purchasing it last summer (125k miles):



















Off with the plastic bung and turn the Torx 20 screw anticlockwise, until it reaches the end of its travel, whilst holding the door handle open:























































I put some kitchen paper wads in the door holes to prevent any water ingress during the wet sanding:










Using a spray bottle of shampoo solution as lube and having soaked the paper for 20 mins, off we go:










Stopping regularly, I wipe and dry the panel to see I´m getting on. The deeper scratches to the top left of the handle had been the main problem, but here they´re 90% removed. Just a bit of patience and persistance required:



















A lower grade wet&dry may have produced faster results but I was concerned about going through the paint, so took my time with just the 1500, finishing with 2500.

Out with the DA polisher :buffer: and Menz 2500 Power Finish on a yellow Menz pad:










The wetsanding marks go quickly and only a few RDSs remain:










This is pre-finishing with Menz Final Finish 3000:










LSP was Bilt Hamber Autobalm:










Definitely looking a bit better. The next job is the door ding on the edge!










Nice orange peel paint.... the side shot really brings it out!










And a before:










Thanks for looking - all comments gratefully received as I´m learning as I go along! Not a perfect result, but much better I think.
Cheers :wave:

Simon


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Pictures now resized.


----------



## 007Fluff (May 27, 2013)

The pictures are too large. You will need to re-size them, it's making it to hard to see what you have done.

007Fluff


----------



## Dave50 (Mar 14, 2013)

When I have a go on the wife's, if I get anywhere near those results I will be happy :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

OK Fluff, I am on the case!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Pictures resized (I think!) Sorry about that!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome work there mate


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Super work. 

Some crazy scratches needed to be removed there.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks guys - just general wear and tear I guess.

Gradually I am going round the car with the DA as time allows, and will post a full write up when it´s all done (probably sometime in 2018. It feels a bit like painting the Sistine Chapel. 250 stone chips filled in on the front end alone...)

The Vec will never be 100% but thanks to the brilliant advice on this site the finish will be unrecognizable by the time I´m finished. Plus black is a very satisfying colour to work on.


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

superb work. I have a black mk5 with lots of small scrathches like this all over. I may give wet sanding a go to get rid thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Give it a go - if I can do it & get half way decent results, anyone can. I am NOT the most gifted detailer out there.
Time, and starting with high grade paper, seem to be the key.
Good luck!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Great work there! :thumb: Next up, orange peel.


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man! De-peeling the car would be a road to insanity, I fear. And possibly divorce too, the missus was wondering why I bothered to spend any time on it. Although she claims to be impressed by the results!


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Amazing turnaround !!!!!


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great work


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats superb. Well done


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks all. I´m amazed I´ve got off so lightly! I thought I was in for a proper roasting.
Cheers for all the support, gives me plenty of motivation to get the rest of the Vec done :thumb:


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice work mate, I did the exact same thing on my wife's Astra recently


----------



## Mr.Mexi (Feb 23, 2007)

Well done.I like the format of the thread,step by step pictures,clearly marked. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Cheers all. Glad you liked it


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing turnaround, good work:thumb:


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

fantastic results. You have to be happy with that shirley??


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

You did a great job that a lot of us on here would be happy to achieve.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

great work,looks a million times better

well done


----------



## nemo01 (Mar 13, 2013)

A very nice job.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job dude


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

You have done a superb job thanks for the posting


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice little write up mate :thumb: A very common issue on the Vectra and one that takes a lot of courage to do that to 

Yip the side shot nicely emphasises the orange peel but your works looked amazing.


----------



## 007Fluff (May 27, 2013)

That's better. Great job ;-)


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Couple more photos of today´s efforts - detailing was curtailed earlier than planned, as I had to take our other car to the garage. Some dimwit sideswiped the door mirror off. Still, they left their details so at least I´m not out of pocket.

Driver´s side is now done, DA polished & sealed with Autobalm. There are plenty of RDSs but I´m not too bothered, it looks miles better than it did:










And a nicely orange-peeled bootlid. Strangely enough the peel is much more noticeable in the static photo than to the naked eye:


----------

